# Ryobi RA-200 Radial Arm Saw recall



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

This is very old news (circa 2006) but was news to me when I decided to sell mine. I am posting this in case you or yours own one.

I really haven't used mine for years and while preparing to offer it for sale I discovered the recall notice.

*Ryobi Radial Arm Saws Recalled for Blade Detachment Hazard*

source: https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2006/ryobi-radial-arm-saws-recalled-for-blade-detachment-hazard


Apparently the recall is still valid and they are still paying for them. I called the number on Thursday (2-11-17) and they issued a case number and arranged for FedEx to pick it up this coming Thursday. If I actually get the check I will confirm that.


As a side note there is also a recall noticed for a sander mentioned elsewhere on this site.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

this being mentioned.. when you do sell it.. price it low as you will have a really hard time moving it.. i iknow plenty of guys locally who have tried selling them and they cant give them away now that mitre saws are pretty much the standard..


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I sold the motor back to Ryobi.

It is illegal to sell recalled consumer product is the States.


----------

